# Welcome to some NEW racers at Lakeland Speedway



## ScottH (Nov 24, 2005)

The racing is really great here at Lakeland Speedway. The trucks are flying and the cars are REALLY moving!!

I have my car figured out and still need some work on the truck. Jerry has his truck really dialed in. Everybody just keeps getting faster.

A quick note about Jerry's mother-in-law, everybody keep her in your prayers as she is have some medical difficulties right now. Jerry, we miss you at the track and will be glad when you get back out racing.

Dennis -- WHERE ARE YOU?!?!?!

Now for a word about some of the new faces.

Mike Clark who has owned a couple of tracks in this area and run with the Magic City R/C Club many moons ago is back and is bringin some new racers with him

My good friends John James (Old Man), Zach Mac (my adopted son) and David (Little Brian) are making a comeback and have all ordered cars. John was running one of Jerry's trucks this Thursday and managed to qualify second in the truck class.

Welcome back guys, can't wait to get you all back at the track.


----------



## DSaw78 (Dec 28, 2006)

Its taking me forever seems like, but im getting there! Only a few more things to go and i'll finally be able to join you all!


----------



## forgothowtowin (Aug 2, 2006)

you guys are too far for me here in tenn i like the 4cell thing what AA are working for you.


----------



## Fordplay (Jan 7, 2007)

ScottH said:


> David (Little Brian) .


 :lol: :lol: :lol: I remember that!!!


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

How has it been going Guy's ???


----------

